# Nacktschnecken im Teich



## heiko_243 (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

gestern abend hatte ich eine merkwürdige Begegnung - beim Fadenalgen-Abfischen schwamm eine Nacktschnecke im Wasser. Mir erschien sie tot (trieb auf dem Rücken auf dem Wasser), daher habe ich sie mit den Algen mitten auf den Steg gelegt. Etwa 3-5min später machte es hinter mir plötzlich laut "Plums". Beim Rumdrehen sah ich,.das die Schnecke weg war. Ich fand die Schnecke im Teich erst ein paar Stunden später und habe sie dann rausgeholt - sie lebte und wirkte absolut zufrieden und munter.

Frage: Gibt es Teich-__ Nacktschnecken oder überlebt eine gewöhnliche Nacktschnecke auch länger unter Wasser?
__ Schnecken habe ich ja schon einige gesehen im Teich, aber Nacktschnecken 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich*

Guten Morgen Heiko,


> Gibt es Teich-Nacktschnecken


hab ich noch nie davon gehört, gelesen


> überlebt eine gewöhnliche Nacktschnecke auch länger unter Wasser


ja, aber  wie lange,
die habe ich schon lebend vom Grund
und auch tot rausgefischt
 wenn sie schon länger tot waren!!!!


----------



## danyvet (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich*

Eine zeitlang überleben sie schon. Ich find auch immer wieder mal welche im Teich. Ich sammle die Nacktschnecken im Garten immer mit einer Grillzange in einem Kübel Wasser ein, und schütt sie dann in den Kanal. Dort überleben sie, aber sie kommen nicht mehr in den Garten. Den Kübel muss ich während des Einsammelns immer wieder ordentlich schwenken, denn sie kriechen immer unter Wassern den Kübel hoch und kommen wieder raus. Erstaunlich, wie lange sie unter Wasser überleben. Sicher 10 minuten, wenn nicht länger


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich*

Hallo
Nacktschnecken könne sich unter Umständen von unter an die gespannte Oberfläche von Wasser "kleben"  
auf die Art schwimmen sie und können überleben
eimal richtig untergetaucht isses vorbei mit Lustig 
dann müssen sie die Luft anhalten ........

mfG


----------



## heiko_243 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich*

Die war mindestens 20min auf dem Teich-Boden und war an Land auch sofort munter 
Anscheinend war es dann aber doch gut das ich sie aus dem Teich entfernt habe, wenn es eine gewöhnliche Nacktschnecke war.


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich*

Hi,

ich hab die Beobachtung gemacht, das (Nackt-)__ schnecken, die Schneckenkorn wie z.B. das von Neudorff, gefressen haben, zum Selbstmord durch Ertränken neigen.

Der Tigerschnegel hingegen - ein schützenswerter Nützling - scheut das Wasser auch im Normalzustand nicht und krabbelt ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken (wie auch - er hat ja keine) durch ein kleineres Teichbecken, wenn am anderen Ende ein Leckerbissen lockt


----------

